# How to hand tame a neglected rescue bird??



## kaoskitty9871 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi guys, Chilli is very hand scared, she will screech, hiss and bite to draw blood (out of fear, not aggression). She won't leave her cage on her own, probably due to being left neglected in a cage her whole life! I am not sure how old she is, but I want to give her the love she deserves. Where do I start??? :grey tiel:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

A lot of tiels are afraid of hands. Can you entice her to come out on her own. Maybe just leave the cage door open put some perches on the outside of the cage near the door and/or hang some millet just outside the door. You can also try letting her step up on a perch rather than a hand. And hand feeding her treats may help too. Just take things slow and let her move at her own pace.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

kaoskitty9871 ,you can never go wrong with sunnysmom advice . Congrats for giving Chilli a second chance in life,with all the love every cockatiel / living creature deserves. All the best Teresa X x


----------



## kaoskitty9871 (Apr 20, 2014)

sunnysmom said:


> A lot of tiels are afraid of hands. Can you entice her to come out on her own. Maybe just leave the cage door open put some perches on the outside of the cage near the door and/or hang some millet just outside the door. You can also try letting her step up on a perch rather than a hand. And hand feeding her treats may help too. Just take things slow and let her move at her own pace.


Unfortunatley because she was confined to her cage her lifetime so far, she doesnt want anything to do with coming out, but i will continue to try earl:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

kaoskitty9871 said:


> Unfortunatley because she was confined to her cage her lifetime so far, she doesnt want anything to do with coming out, but i will continue to try earl:


How long have you had her? It just takes time. Each bird is different and does things at their own pace. And never underestimate the power of millet. ; )


----------



## kaoskitty9871 (Apr 20, 2014)

She has no idea what millet is! Or anything really! She doesnt know what to do with toys ect.  Had her since Monday.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

I've only ever had one non hand raised bird. It took time - a lot of time. You are a VERY kind person taking this on. Most people want an instant tamed great bird.

I would suggest sitting next to it's cage, just talking in a gentle manner. Change her food and water but do not try to put your hand near her. As you do it each day leave your hand in there, don't look at her - just rest your hand on a perch with a little bit of millet. Then talk gently just saying compliments to her. Maybe sing quietly to her comforting her like a baby. They pick up our feelings and personality. It's going to be a struggle but with patients I think you can win her over. Just don't rush it. Only a bit at a time. As long as she is loved she will eventually realize you are a good person - I hope.

Good luck - seriously. You are a really lovely person taking on this challenge and caring so much.


----------



## kaoskitty9871 (Apr 20, 2014)

I couldn't say no to her beautiful face! She's a gorgeous bird and she deserves to live the rest of her life out of harms way! I will try what you said! Thanks!  I leave her cage door open all day but she very rarely comes out, maybe someday


----------

